# Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger



## Selcuc (15. März 2005)

*Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Also ichmach das mir jetzt mal zur Aufgabe, hier ein großes Tutorial zu schreiben, für alle Neulinge, die gerne Programmieren wollen, aber nicht wissen wie sie anfangen sollen.

Dabei sollte man sich als Erstes fragen, was man einmal programmieren will. Klar will jeder Spiele programmieren oder einen tollen Virus schreiben der alles kaputt macht, doch bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg und ich denke der ein oder andere wird ihn nicht ganz schaffen, was aber kein problem ist.

Die meiner Ansicht nach einfachste Programmiersprache ist QBasic bzw. QuickBasic.

Hier fängt das Dilemma schon an, den hinter QBasic und QuickBasic verbirgt sich NICHT ein und dieselbe Sprache, was ist also der Unterschied??
QBasic ist eine *interpretierbare*,
QuickBasic eine *kompilierbare* Sprache!

STOP!
was heißt das?
Interpretierbar bedeutet, das diese Sprache während der Laufzeit (also während das programm aktiv ist) in Machinensprache übersetzt wird, d.h. es wird keine .exe erstellt
Beispiele: HTML, VBScript

Kompilierbar bedeutet, das der Code mit einem Compiler (sprich: übersetzer) ine eine für Maschinen lesbare Form gebracht wird und das als .exe Abgespeichert wird

Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile, beispielsweiße sind Interpretierbare Sprachen leichter Portierbar (Windows-Linux),man denke an HTML,
Kompilierbare Sprachen sind dagegen schneller und meist effektiver.


Ich werde mich in diesem Tutorial vorerst einmal NUR mit QuickBasic beschäftigen, da diese zwar vom Syntax her (der "Grammatik" der sprache") gleich wie QBasic ist, aber es gerade für Anfänger schöner ist, eine .exe Datei zu haben, die man selber programmiert hat.
Hierfür brauchen wir das Programm QuickBasic 7.1, Downloadbar unter folgender Adresse:http://www.codingcrew.de/programmierung/qbasic.php#71

Das Programm selber ruft man mit QBX auf, der darauffolgende Prompt "Parameter" wird einfach ignoriert d.h. einfach auf "OK" klicken.

Tja dann schreiben wir mal das Programm:
im Eingabefenster gibt man dazu 
Print"Hello, World" 
ein.
Das gibt wohl das einfachste Programm, und zwar ein "Hello, World " Programm.
jetzt das ganze noch kompilieren bzw. laufen lassen:
Dazu klickt ihr oben in der Leiste auf "RUN", dann auf
"Make exe File" und bennet die Datei dann noch.
dann läuft der Compiler und am ende habt ihr in dem Verzeichnis in dem die "QBX" datei ist, die compilierte .exe datei.
Jetzt gibt es zwei möglichkeiten: entweder ihr geht ind dei "MS-Dos Eingabaufforderung" und wechselt ind das Verzeichnis, in dem sich die .exe befindet nd startet diese, indem ihr den namen der .exe datei eingebt, oder Ihr startet diese vom Windws-Explorer" aus.

Wenn ihr sie vom Windows-Explorer aus startet, werdet ihr schnell merken, das das Programm so schnell vorbei läuf, das man kaum etwas sieht, was beim Dos-Prompt nicht so ist, also wenn möglich von DOS aus starten.

Es gibt aber noch eine dritte Möglichkeit:
Wenn ihr später einmal richtig lange Programme schreibt, habt ihr sicher keine Lust immer aus QuickBasic herauszugehen und das Programm zu starten.
Hierfür könnt ihr das programm auch  mit "Run" -> "RUN" in QuickBasic starten.
Um wieder zu eurem code zurückzukommen müsst ihr am Ende des Programms die leertaste drücken, steht aber am unteren bildrand.

Spielt damit mal ein bisschen rum und Versucht, eine andere Message einzubauen.

have fun

mfg

Selci


----------



## LasiX84 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Selcuc am 15.03.2005 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> QBasic ist eine *interpretierbare*,
> QuickBasic eine *kompilierbare* Sprache!
> ...



Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber ist es nicht so, dass QuickBasic und QBasic Compiler bzw. Interpreter sind und keine eigenen Sprachen   ? Genau genommen, ist z.B. der QuickBasic 4.5 Compiler vollständig komatibel zu QBasic 1.1. Dabei erzeugt erst genannter eine ausführbare EXE Datei, wo hingegen QBasic die Code Datei nur interpretiert... Des weiteren war QBasic kostenlos, QuickBasic wurde hingegen für ca. 200 DM ( ~ 100 € ) verkauft   .


----------



## Toblord (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Schön, dass du dir mal die Mühe machst und Anfängern den Einstieg ins programmieren ermöglichst. Mit QBasic und dem Buch "Programmieren ganz einfach"(von Chip, noch für C64) machte ich damals im zarten Alter von 7 Jahren meine ersten Schritte in der Programmierung. Das Buch kann ich Einsteigern heute immer noch empfehlen, auch, wenn's das nichtmehr zu kaufen gibt. Alles weitere hab ich mir damals selbst beigebracht.


----------



## N-Traxx (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				LasiX84 am 14.04.2005 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Selcuc am 15.03.2005 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht vielmehr so das QBasic die abkürzung für QuickBasic ist ??

@topic

Konzentrier dich von anfang an gleich auf die Neueren Sprachen QBasic ist eigentlich ausgestorben, besser gesagt nennt sich das jetzt VisualBasic.

Worauf willst du dich Konzentrieren

Web = ASP.NET, PHP, JScript ......
Anwendung = VisualBasic,Java, C++, C# ........


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				N-Traxx am 14.04.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht vielmehr so das QBasic die abkürzung für QuickBasic ist ??



qbasic gabs schon zu dos zeiten 'gratis' dazu, wie der thread-ersteller schon richtig geschrieben hat, wurden die .bas dateien lediglich interpretiert, nicht kompiliert.

quickbasic verwendet den gleichen syntax, basic, ist aber ein kommerzielles produkt, was in der lage ist, der interpretierten code zu kompilieren.

*The Long Version:*
In 1985, Microsoft released the first version of QuickBasic, a faster and more feature-rich version of BASIC. It replaced GW-BASIC, which had been the reigning version of BASIC for MS-DOS for several years. During the late 1980's, Microsoft published several updates of QuickBasic until late 1988, when QuickBasic 4.5 was released. This is considered by many to be the last true version of QuickBasic. Microsoft continued development of the QuickBasic language through its Professional Development System (PDS), the last release of which was version 7.1. The PDS version has sometimes been called QuickBASIC Extended. QuickBasic 4.5 is the version of choice for most QB programmers because of its built-in compiler and ability to load external QuickLibrary (.qlb)extensions. 

*What is QBASIC?*
QBASIC is a a stripped-down version of QuickBasic that Microsoft released in 1991, which was included for free with MS-DOS 5 and later versions. It also comes packed-in with the Windows 95 and Windows 98 operating systems.

*What is the difference between QBASIC and QuickBasic?*
While QBASIC is shareware, QuickBasic is commercial software. Compared to QuickBasic, QBASIC is limited as it lacks a few functions. QBASIC can only handle programs of a limited size, it lacks support for separate QuickLibrary modules other than the standard QB.QLB, and it is a program interpreter only. (It can execute raw source code, but it cannot be used to produce executable files directly.)


----------



## N-Traxx (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Aber beides startet man mit qbasic.exe *g*


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				N-Traxx am 14.04.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beides startet man mit qbasic.exe *g*


mag sein, da steht ja auch das qbasic die um features reduzierte version ist.
eine demo von einem spiel startet man meist auch mit dem gleichen .exe namen wie in der vollversion


----------



## Selcuc (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				N-Traxx am 14.04.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beides startet man mit qbasic.exe *g*



stimmt nicht, QBasic 7.1 heißt qbx.exe


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Ich hab QBasic in der Schule schon nciht gemocht (und nicht gecheckt ^^) weil man es überhaupt nicht brauchen kann    und ich werds jetz bestimmt auch nciht mögen und checken


----------



## Rabowke (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 15.04.2005 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> weil man es überhaupt nicht brauchen kann


naaja, so ist das nicht. mit qbasic hab ich z.b. anno dingensda angefangen meine erste programme zu schreiben. man fängt halt damit an, erste grundprinzipien wie if ... then ... oder halt normale schleifen zu programmieren.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Rabowke am 15.04.2005 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 15.04.2005 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber das sit doch total öde, immer diese if bla bla bla then blub blub blub.....
Und was kann man schon mit QBasic programmieren?


----------



## Toblord (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 15.04.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 15.04.2005 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ ZiegenPaeter: Betriebssysteme, Programmiersprachen, Space Shuttles, Tetris...
Theoretisch geht damit nahezu alles, aber es dauert länger als bei anderen Sprachen. Und wenn du QBasic öde findest, wirst du auch keine andere Sprache finden, die dir gefällt.

Ach ja: Visual Basic hat mit dem ursprünglichen Basic nicht mehr sonderlich viel am Hut und ist jetzt objektorientiert.


----------



## Test-Driver (15. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 15.04.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 15.04.2005 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im grunde kann man mit quickbasic alles programmieren, nur alles was man damit schreibt läuft unendlich langsam.

Ich finde Quickbasic ist eine schlechte Programmiersprache als Einstieg. Es ist viel zu komfortabel, viel zu leicht zu bedienen. Ich hab noch kein Windows-basiertes Programm gesehen dass einem so viel arbeit abnimmt, mit einer automatischen textkorrektur, und wo man mit einem mausklick ausführliche hilfe + beispiele zu jedem befehl erhält.

Wenn man sich mal an quickbasic gewöhnt hat wird man diese features immer vermissen bei anderen editor-programmen, zumindest gings mir so.


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Test-Driver am 15.04.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Quickbasic ist eine schlechte Programmiersprache als Einstieg. Es ist viel zu komfortabel, viel zu leicht zu bedienen. Ich hab noch kein Windows-basiertes Programm gesehen dass einem so viel arbeit abnimmt, mit einer automatischen textkorrektur, und wo man mit einem mausklick ausführliche hilfe + beispiele zu jedem befehl erhält.



es ist also ein schlechter einstieg weils komfortabel ist? eine programmiersprache definiert sich über den syntax, nicht über die IDE. des weiteren hat _fast jede_ programmiersprache eine IDE welche autovervollständigung hat ( vb (.net) ; delphi ; vc++ etc. pp. ). lediglich (win32)asm hat solch eine IDE nicht da die IDE's von hobby-entwicklern entworfen werden. dafür gibts aber für fast jedes editorprogramm syntax-highlights ...
( z.b. für ultraedit div. syntaxe für verschiedene versionen von asm )


----------



## Toblord (16. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Ich finde, dass der Einstieg mit QBasic wesentlich einfacher ist, als wenn ein totaler Anfänger versucht C++ zu lernen.


----------



## struy (16. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Toblord am 16.04.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass der Einstieg mit QBasic wesentlich einfacher ist, als wenn ein totaler Anfänger versucht C++ zu lernen.


Na toll, und ich musste mit C++ anfangen. Jetzt nach einem Semester müssen wir Java schreiben. Aber Achtung, wir lernen nicht programmieren, sondern die Implementation von bestimmten Sachen in die Programmiersprache.  Und ich konnte vorher gar nichts programmieren. Wenn das nicht toll ist  .


----------



## N-Traxx (16. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Toblord am 16.04.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass der Einstieg mit QBasic wesentlich einfacher ist, als wenn ein totaler Anfänger versucht C++ zu lernen.



Ist doch egal ob er Schleifen und abfragen ind Basic oder C++lernt. Wenn er sich gleich auf C++ konzentriert kommt er mit der Syntax von Java oder C# auch besser zurecht. Basic bringt ihm nur einen leichteren einstieg in VB.

Ich empfehle Java für den Anfang.


----------



## Toblord (17. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				N-Traxx am 16.04.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Toblord am 16.04.2005 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Java hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, da sich das mehr zur ANwendungsentwicklung lohnt und ich, wenn ich mal was mache, eh eher mehr in Richtung Spiele, usw. programmiere(bei den Projekten, an denen ich mitwirke, bin ich eh nur Grafiker)


----------



## N-Traxx (17. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Toblord am 17.04.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 16.04.2005 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich dir Unreal Script empfehlen


----------



## Redhead (17. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				struy am 16.04.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Toblord am 16.04.2005 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsche Studienrichtung gewählt?


----------



## Toblord (18. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*

Ich dachte, in Unreal Script kann man nur in Verbindung mit der Unreal Engine was machen und die lohnt sich unverändert ja nur für Shooter(und die spiele ich lieber, anstatt selbst was in die Richtung zu machen...).


----------



## N-Traxx (18. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Toblord am 18.04.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, in Unreal Script kann man nur in Verbindung mit der Unreal Engine was machen und die lohnt sich unverändert ja nur für Shooter(und die spiele ich lieber, anstatt selbst was in die Richtung zu machen...).



Unreal wird immer ein Shooter bleiben aber auf Basis der CryTek Sandbox z.B. ist momentan ein RaceGame im umlauf mit extrem guter Grafik.

Link


----------



## struy (20. April 2005)

*AW: Programmier Tutorial für blutige Anfänger*



			
				Redhead am 17.04.2005 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsche Studienrichtung gewählt?


Nö, das ganze ist nur schlecht abgestimmt, letztes Jahr war die Vorlesung noch etwas anders. Es geht zumindest nicht nur mir so, und in Elektrotechnik ist wohl die Grundvoraussetzung nicht, dass man programmieren kann.


----------

